# ICT Security Specialist



## navee (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, 

Is here any one applied for ICT Security Specialist ? 

Is here any one applied as ICT Security Specialist having Computer systems Audit experience plus CISA Certification? 



Thanks 

navee


----------



## truedelguyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello Navee,

Have you applied for this category. I am considering for applying under this category.

Thanks,
Shakun Kumar


----------



## navee (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, 

Yes I am planning for apply. 

Regards







truedelguyin said:


> Hello Navee,
> 
> Have you applied for this category. I am considering for applying under this category.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have


----------



## truedelguyin (Jun 10, 2013)

*ICT security specialist*



Vic2013 said:


> I have


Hi,

I have 7 years of experience in information security domain i.e. compliance, application security, incident management and network security. What are my chance if I apply under ICT security specialist cateogry, what all states would sponsor me and which is the best state to apply for?

Could you please guide.

Thanks,
Shakun Kumar


----------



## truedelguyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Vic2013 said:


> I have


which skill set did you applied for while going through ACS assessment?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

truedelguyin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 7 years of experience in information security domain i.e. compliance, application security, incident management and network security. What are my chance if I apply under ICT security specialist cateogry, what all states would sponsor me and which is the best state to apply for?
> 
> ...



Seems South Australia and Victoria.. Your occupation code I guess is 262112 if I am not mistaken. Victoria is preferred I think.


----------



## truedelguyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the Information

The experience certificate from the employer needs to match exact with the description given for 262112 on skill set website OR can I add only my relevant experience related to information security. Please Advise


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

truedelguyin said:


> Thanks for the Information
> 
> The experience certificate from the employer needs to match exact with the description given for 262112 on skill set website OR can I add only my relevant experience related to information security. Please Advise


It is vitally important that your certificate matches with that of the ACS format, you should have majority of the points mentioned in https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/262112.php.

What maters to them is atleast over 60% of the duties matches to their list of responsibilities for that occupation.

the format can be found here: http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

truedelguyin said:


> which skill set did you applied for while going through ACS assessment?


I tried to match everything as close to what was given in the descriptions.

Have you submitted your ACS?


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi does any one have any idea what might happen to 262112 after July - can more states sponsor this as the ceiling has not been reached?

Plus is there any state apart from SA and VIC which sponsor 262112 currently?

Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Vic2013 said:


> Hi does any one have any idea what might happen to 262112 after July - can more states sponsor this as the ceiling has not been reached?
> 
> Plus is there any state apart from SA and VIC which sponsor 262112 currently?
> 
> Thanks


Currently only SA and VIC as I see, but you really have to wait for few more weeks before you know its full breadth.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hmmm. I have applied for VIC SS but lets see what happens as the rejection rate is so high! :S


----------



## truedelguyin (Jun 10, 2013)

What all responsibilities does come under ICT security specialist role. ANZCO specifies the database administrator role with the information security role. What all responsibilites should I look forward from following:

1. designing and maintaining database architecture, data structures, tables, dictionaries and naming conventions to ensure the accuracy and completeness of all data master files 
2. performing the operational establishment and preventive maintenance of backups, recovery procedures, and enforcing security and integrity controls 
implementing and administering database documentation, guidelines, policies and procedures 
3. testing database systems and upgrades, such as debugging, tracking, reproduction, logging and resolving all identified problems, according to approved quality testing scripts, procedures and processes 
4. accepting responsibility for the processes, procedures and operational management associated with system security and disaster recovery planning 
liaising with security vendors, suppliers, service providers and external resources; analysing, recommending, installing and maintaining software security applications; and monitoring contractual obligations, performance delivery and service level agreements 
5. troubleshooting and providing service support in diagnosing, resolving and repairing server-related hardware and software malfunctions, encompassing workstations and communication infrastructure 
6. preparing and maintaining documentation, policies and instructions, and recording and detailing operational procedures and system logs 
7. ensuring that the design of computer sites allows all components to fit together and work properly, and monitoring and adjusting the performance of networks 
8. continually surveying the current computer site to determine future network needs and making recommendations for enhancements in the implementation of future servers and networks

Thanks


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

You are right - these are merged.

You need to match from the above the ones closest to what you are doing right now.

That is what i did with all my experience with different companies.


----------



## truedelguyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Vic2013 said:


> You are right - these are merged.
> 
> You need to match from the above the ones closest to what you are doing right now.
> 
> That is what i did with all my experience with different companies.


Is it fine to copy/paste the roles and responsibilities or we can modify it. Currently, I am waiting for JULY 1 (new list will be out). My current oganization is ready to give me roles and responsibilities on letter head. However, previous two organization, I need to get it done through my reporting manager. Is this OK to share one letter by organization and other two by managers.

Can you share me the reference letter description which you forwarded to ACS.

Email - [email protected]


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

you need statuary declarations of everything you submit - colored copies 

and please do not copy paste ! 

i will try to share a sample with you soon


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Hi does any one have any idea what might happen to 262112 after July - can more states sponsor this as the ceiling has not been reached?
> 
> Plus is there any state apart from SA and VIC which sponsor 262112 currently?
> 
> Thanks


ACT sponsors 262112
Nomination places are limited. Occupations must be Verified 
before the application for nomination is lodged. 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2012-13_may.pdf


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> ACT sponsors 262112
> Nomination places are limited. Occupations must be Verified
> before the application for nomination is lodged.
> 
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2012-13_may.pdf


Thank you Mroks. 

SA is out though as "special conditions apply" which state that you have to be a south Australian graduate  

All the best to you for your results, its any day now ! I pray you get a positive reply!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Thank you Mroks.
> 
> SA is out though as "special conditions apply" which state that you have to be a south Australian graduate
> 
> All the best to you for your results, its any day now ! I pray you get a positive reply!


A ton of thanks for your wishes.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dont mention it ! 

You pray for me then too, as I just read ACT guidelines and its too tough man!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Dont mention it !
> 
> You pray for me then too, as I just read ACT guidelines and its too tough man!



Few days remaining for 1st July. SA is a safe bet. https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

Wishing you smooth road ahead.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks 

SA requires South Australian qualified graduates only - i did not study there.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> thanks
> 
> SA requires South Australian qualified graduates only - i did not study there.


This is for new year after 1st July, by then it should be available to offshore applicants.

For my occupation 261314 SA SS was open for offshore applicants at the start of the year. Latter on the occupation went under Off List Criteria (applicable to onshore applicants)


----------



## truedelguyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Vic2013 said:


> you need statuary declarations of everything you submit - colored copies
> 
> and please do not copy paste !
> 
> i will try to share a sample with you soon


Waiting for the sample :ranger:


----------



## $uper$onic (Sep 13, 2013)

Guys I am starting with my application for ACS for the ICT Security Specialist 262112 skill. 

Can you please email the sample of the experience letter on harshangdotshahatgmaildotcom so I can get idea instead of copying & pasting the roles & responsibilities on the website which also includes data base stuff. Need some or is it ok to copy and paste the roles and responsibilites mentioned under the ICT Security Specialist 262112 skill as is ?


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

$uper$onic said:


> Guys I am starting with my application for ACS for the ICT Security Specialist 262112 skill.
> 
> Can you please email the sample of the experience letter on harshangdotshahatgmaildotcom so I can get idea instead of copying & pasting the roles & responsibilities on the website which also includes data base stuff. Need some or is it ok to copy and paste the roles and responsibilites mentioned under the ICT Security Specialist 262112 skill as is ?


DO NOT COPY PASTE... just make sure your letter covers more than 60 % of the guidelines

Check the details on the following links

ICT Security Specialist - 262112
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006
https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/262112.php
262112 ICT Security Specialist | Australia Immigration * (This one is probably what ACS has mentioned in their requirements.. check with the ACS site as well)*
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf *(This is what actually is required to be assessed in relevant category by ACS)*


I hope it helps........


----------



## $uper$onic (Sep 13, 2013)

Imf thanks this help but am really confused so if someone can share a sample experience letter should really help. Also will 7 years of experience with a single company qualify ? If thats the case then i would not like to show my earlier experience as have some gaps due to pursuing a masters degree.Please suggest Thanks


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello All,

This is my first time to post here. I have been assessed by ACS as ICT Security Specialist. Now I'm confused whether to apply for my 190 to SA or VIC....any suggestions here are welcome.
Also, I'll be happy to reply any questions if I can


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

salfons said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first time to post here. I have been assessed by ACS as ICT Security Specialist. Now I'm confused whether to apply for my 190 to SA or VIC....any suggestions here are welcome.
> Also, I'll be happy to reply any questions if I can


VIC has experience requirement of 3 years and IELTS 7 each as well and SA has only IELTS 6.5 requirement.

Check if you meet the requirement of the state....


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

$uper$onic said:


> Imf thanks this help but am really confused so if someone can share a sample experience letter should really help. Also will 7 years of experience with a single company qualify ? If thats the case then i would not like to show my earlier experience as have some gaps due to pursuing a masters degree.Please suggest Thanks


i could send you my reference letter but unfortunately i lost it due to hard disk crash.. you can find the pattern on the site

gaps don't have any impact on application... just mention the reason...

your total experience must be in last 10 years...


----------



## $uper$onic (Sep 13, 2013)

Salfons why not apply for both ? Also how long did it take for the ACS approval post submission ?


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

$uper$onic said:


> Salfons why not apply for both ? Also how long did it take for the ACS approval post submission ?


if you are applying for SA, then you cannot apply in any other state... it is their condition... your application is gonna reject...

you can verify this condition on the website... also recommended for Vic i guess


----------



## $uper$onic (Sep 13, 2013)

Salfons why not apply for both ? 

Also how much time did it take for your ACS approval since the time you applied ?


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

Imf9 said:


> VIC has experience requirement of 3 years and IELTS 7 each as well and SA has only IELTS 6.5 requirement.
> 
> Check if you meet the requirement of the state....


Thanks for your reply, I satisfy both states' requirements (IELTS 7 each, and 8 years)
But what to choose, as it seems I can't enroll in both at the same time


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

$uper$onic said:


> Salfons why not apply for both ?
> 
> Also how much time did it take for your ACS approval since the time you applied ?


As mentioned by Imf9, one of the requests of SA is to lodge the application with them ONLY. So, I can't lodge in both! 

For my ACS, I submitted on 27 Sep 2012, and got the feedback on 31 Oct (it was missing old 4 years, so I did a review, and the result came on 22 Nov 2012.


----------



## $uper$onic (Sep 13, 2013)

*Harsh*



salfons said:


> As mentioned by Imf9, one of the requests of SA is to lodge the application with them ONLY. So, I can't lodge in both!
> 
> For my ACS, I submitted on 27 Sep 2012, and got the feedback on 31 Oct (it was missing old 4 years, so I did a review, and the result came on 22 Nov 2012.


Didnt understand what you meant by it was missing 4 years ? 

Also what is the minimum years of job requirement to qualify for ICT Security requirement ?


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

$uper$onic said:


> Didnt understand what you meant by it was missing 4 years ?
> 
> Also what is the minimum years of job requirement to qualify for ICT Security requirement ?


One of the references (my old job for 4 yrs) wasn't clear enough. Thus they omitted it. Then I asked my old employer to re write the reference in more details, and voila they added them.


----------



## $uper$onic (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Salfons I have jobs as below is it ok to have self declarations and reference letter from colleague on stamp paper as I cant get it on letter head. I hope that should not be a problem. 

Current job: 7 years 3 months 
Job 1: 3.5 years 
Break in between of 2 years for doing master degree in InfoSec from UK 
Job 2: 5 months 
Job 3: 3 months


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

$uper$onic said:


> Thanks Salfons I have jobs as below is it ok to have self declarations and reference letter from colleague on stamp paper as I cant get it on letter head. I hope that should not be a problem.
> 
> Current job: 7 years 3 months
> Job 1: 3.5 years
> ...


Well, I'm not expert and may others help too. From my point of view I think unless the reference is printed on the company's papers they may not count it. Also, they sometimes may call to double check.

Again, I'm not expert ...sorry


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

i think letterhead is required... you may ask your ex colleague he may get it... arranging a letterhead is not that much difficult... 

also check with ACS first for their new assessment rules for experience and education... i have seen lots of posts nowadays where years of experience is not counted...


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

I submit to Victoria, and currently waiting ..if I'm rejected, I'll go to SA


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

hey everyone,

anyone who recently applied for ICT security specialist 262112 and got rejected?

I have 5 years of experience (in total 3 after 2 years of reduction), 

IELTS speaking : 8 Reading : 7 Writing : 7.5 Listening : 8.5

I have Qualys Guard certification as well as ITIL

I am currently working in a Security Operations Center in a global company (a very big one )

Any other candidate who got approval with similar profile?

Or you just need CISSP and without it you will be rejected?


----------



## $uper$onic (Sep 13, 2013)

Which state did you apply to ? 

I have applied to Victoria recently am still awaiting my result with my fingers crossed. Will let you know. 

However for you did they give any reasons for rejection ? Whats your plan B now ? 

Cheers


----------



## expat_2014 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello Everyone!!

Please evaluate my profile to migrate to Australia

Age 26 Years

B.Tech (IT) 4 Years Degree

3.5 Years of experience as Information Security Officer in a MNC

ITIL V3 Foundation certified.

IELTS : Overall 7.5 (L-8.5, R- 7, S- 7, W-6.5)

Planning to retake IELTS after ACS skill assessment


Q1: What are the chances of getting state sponsorship if I go for ICT Security Specialist and which states are most likely to provide sponsorship?

Q2: Which other job code can I go for skill assessment apart from ICT Security Specialist?

Q3: Please suggest how can I make my case stronger? e.g need to do any certification etc.?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

expat_2014 said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Please evaluate my profile to migrate to Australia
> 
> ...


Man I have almost the same profile but I have Speaking 8 and writing 7.5 

I have a total of 5.5 years of paid xp plus 1 year of slavery (i worked for free)

There was a guy here in this form who got rejected with 3.5 years of xp, i am so scared, what they really want? I guess we need to make the CV in a way which they will like it....


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Man I have almost the same profile but I have Speaking 8 and writing 7.5
> 
> I have a total of 5.5 years of paid xp plus 1 year of slavery (i worked for free)
> 
> There was a guy here in this form who got rejected with 3.5 years of xp, i am so scared, what they really want? I guess we need to make the CV in a way which they will like it....


Yes, CV in Vic format is VERY important. You should check out their site for it.
I think that working in a big international company also helps.


----------



## expat_2014 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> anyone who recently applied for ICT security specialist 262112 and got rejected?
> 
> ...



Hi Hunter,

Could you please tell me what all documents did you provide for ACS skill assessment as ICT Security Specialist?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

expat_2014 said:


> Hi Hunter,
> 
> Could you please tell me what all documents did you provide for ACS skill assessment as ICT Security Specialist?


There is an official checklist on ACS website that lists all the documents you have to submit with your application.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

expat_2014 said:


> Hi Hunter,
> 
> Could you please tell me what all documents did you provide for ACS skill assessment as ICT Security Specialist?


Hello,

I submitted my transcript from my university as well as my diploma,

A letter from my employers including my job descriptions, certificates such as ITIL etc... (it should say you worked for 40 hours per week and you were permanent employee)

copy of my passport, IELTS results

thats it as far as i can think about it but also check ACS requirements list from their site.


----------



## expat_2014 (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay Hunter!! Thanks for the info...so have you applied for any State Nomination? Are you planning to do any certification??


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

expat_2014 said:


> Okay Hunter!! Thanks for the info...so have you applied for any State Nomination? Are you planning to do any certification??


Right now I am studying for microsoft certification, as soon as i get it i will apply for state sponsorship, i hope they will grant me :fingerscrossed:


----------



## expat_2014 (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay. Great. Best of Luck!!!

I researched a little bit and got to know about 1 certification called ISMS Lead Implementor from British Standard Institute. This one is quite easy to get and fast too. I am planning to do this next. Hope this will add value to my profile


Microsoft is also good but I guess, you will have to complete MCTIP to be considered.


----------



## mrmrshunter (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for a 190 visa for Perth as an ICT Security Specialist. I only have an HNC in Multimedia Computing, will this be classified or will I have to rely on the RPL?


I did notice someone mention a sample job description but I cannot see it. Would anyone be willing to share an example or give guidance on what they are looking for?

I have seen the example on the ACS website. Is it just a question of looking at the CSOL description and modifying it to suit your needs?

Any help appreciated! Anything else I should be aware of?


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

*ICT Security Specialist - EOI*

Dear All,

I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points. 

And above it I have 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS(for ICT Security Specialist) a week back and received a positive report. Alongside of aforementioned, I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM. 

So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance :fingerscrossed: !!!!!!!


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

stailions333 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points.
> 
> ...


Good chances of positive result from Victoria


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey buddy, Yes I did file EOI for ICT Security Specialist......Fingers crossed now and waiting for the invite....How about you ? ?


----------

